# .htaccess Root definieren?



## Lukasz (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage. Kann ich mittels einer .thacess Datei einen Rott deffinieren? Also kann ich beispielweise in den htdochs Ordner 5 Ordner anlegen, und sagen das alle 5 einen selbständigen Root haben?

Im ganzen wollte ich meinen Server mit ein paar Freunden teilen. Und wollte aber nicht, dass diese mittels einem PHP Script beispielweise meine Daten auslesen können. Oder anders rum.

Liebe Grüsse aus Reutlingen!

EDIT: Appache Linux Webserver
Provider http://www.strato.de
Typ Business Webserver Managet.
Daten Cerelon 2600+ 256MB 120GB / 200GB Tarriffic

FTP THACESS SSL CONSOLE alles Möglich. Auch Soubdomains und unzählig Datenabken.


----------



## Fabian H (26. Oktober 2004)

*Re: .thaccess Root deffinieren? geht das?*

Hi Lukasz,

es waer nicht schlecht, wenn du deine Posts zuerst (wenigstens grob) korrigieren wuerdest, bevor du postest, das macht das Lesen wesentlich angenehmer. (Rott, deffinieren, htdochs(, Ordner), etc.).

Hilfreich waere auch, wenn du gleich zu Beginn deines Posts erwaehnen wuerdest, welche Software, welches OS, usw. du benutzt, dann muss man sich diese Infos nicht muehsam aus dem Text herausfischen.

Und was verstehst du unter "Root"? Die PHP Einstellung _open_basedir_?


Zum Thema:
Multiuser-Loesungen in PHP werden meistens (leider) mit Safe Mode realisiert.
Damit kannst du u.a. keine Commandos mehr ausfuehren, nur noch auf das aktuelle Verzeichnis und alle darunter zugreifen, usw.

Eine andere Moe glichkeit bietet suPHP, dass alle Script unter dem Benutzer, dem sie gehoeren, ausfuehrt, anstatt alle mit z.B. wwwrun.
Wenn du dann die Verzeichnisrechte entsprechend setzt, hat kein User mehr Zugriff auf die Daten des anderen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst per Virutalhosts jedem Userverzeichnis ein base_opendir zuweisen, damit kann niemand von einem host in den anderen schauen! suPHP ist nicht gerade die tollste Idee, da es nur mit CGI-Binary läuft (SECURITY! *wink*)


----------



## Fabian H (26. Oktober 2004)

> damit kann niemand von einem host in den anderen schauen!


Naja, man kann immernoch _system("find /home/")_, _system("cat /home/otheruser/securefile")_ ausführen, also gehört mindestens dazu, dass man die exec-Funktionen deaktiviert. Und selbst dann funktioniert der Backtick Operator noch (`find /home/`), den kann man afaik nur per safe_mode deaktivieren.

Edit: Ok, es reicht schon, wenn man die Funktion shell_exec deaktiviert. Aber trozdem muss man die anderen Exec-Funktionen noch zusätzlich deaktivieren.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Oktober 2004)

Danke Fabian, hab vergessen das zu erwähnen. Ich werde, wenn ich an meinen Testserver-Daheim drankomme mal die nötigen httpd.conf-Zeilen posten, falls mir niemand zuvorkommt


----------



## myplex (29. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt keine *SINNVOLLE* und *SICHERE* möglichheit. Wofür soll es denn dienen Privat  oder Firma  dann könnte man ja über die Sicherheit reden


----------



## Lukasz (29. Oktober 2004)

@Fabian Hofmann Hab ich etwas nachgebessert sorry!


Kann mir jemand ein Besipiel machen, zeigen wie ich das mit dem shell_exec machen kann?

Liebe Grüsse aus Reutlingen!


----------

